#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Adhesion test to ISO4624  (pull off test)

## blasterblaine

Hi Everyone

I have tried many adhesives for coating adhesion tests with varying degrees of success.
Does anyone know of superior strength epoxy or cyanoacrylate adhesives that will provide readings in excess of 15MPa



Many thanksSee More: Adhesion test to ISO4624  (pull off test)

----------


## min.hamid

interesting question,

do you have any (other than strength) specific requirements? ie environment, operation, temperature, material coated on etc

there seem to be plenty of adhesives out there, one of the best supplier I would think would be 3M

----------


## min.hamid

interesting question,

do you have any (other than strength) specific requirements? ie environment, operation, temperature, material coated on etc

there seem to be plenty of adhesives out there, one of the best supplier I would think would be 3M

----------


## bellowsmfg

If I understand correctly you are attempting to test a coating for adhesion integrity.  If that is the case, the Standard Military adhesion test is to apply Tape manufactured by the 3M company.  The Tape to use is 3M 250 Tape.  You firmly apply a section of the tape and quickly and firmly remove it.  The paint should not be removed.    
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

